# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Μαρίνο Κ [Marino K - Strofades - Canguro Grigio]

## .voyager

To Marino K., μετέπειτα Strofades, εδώ κατευθυνόμενο προς Πάτρα. 


IMG_0032.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Φίλε voyager ευχαριστούμε για τις ωραίες φωτο που ανέβασες και σήμερα. 
Το ΜΑΡΙΝΟ Κ. είχε κάτι πολύ ξεχωριστό πάνω του, το φουγάρο που ήταν ίδιο με αυτό του ΛΕΡΟΣ της ΔΑΝΕ. Ο λόγος ήταν οτι και τα δύο είχαν ναυπηγηθεί στην Ιταλία για την ίδια εταιρία.
Πάντως το ΜΑΡΙΝΟ Κ. ήταν απελπιστικά αργό, φαίνεται και στη φωτογραφία οτι δεν έχει καθόλου δρόμο.

----------


## esperos

> Φίλε voyager ευχαριστούμε για τις ωραίες φωτο που ανέβασες και σήμερα. 
> Το ΜΑΡΙΝΟ Κ. είχε κάτι πολύ ξεχωριστό πάνω του, το φουγάρο που ήταν ίδιο με αυτό του ΛΕΡΟΣ της ΔΑΝΕ. Ο λόγος ήταν οτι και τα δύο είχαν ναυπηγηθεί στην Ιταλία για την ίδια εταιρία.
> Πάντως το ΜΑΡΙΝΟ Κ. ήταν απελπιστικά αργό, φαίνεται και στη φωτογραφία οτι δεν έχει καθόλου δρόμο.


Το  ξεχωριστό  που  είχε  το  καράβι  αυτό  δε  είναι  τόσο  το  φουγάρο  του  όσο  το  ό,τι  ήταν  ηλεκτροδηζελόπλοιο.  Κάτω  ακριβώς  από  το  φουγάρο  του  υπήρχε  το  μηχανοστάσιο  ή  πιο  ορθά  το  ηλεκτροστάσιο  με  τις  δηζελογεννήτριες  που  παρείχαν  το  ρεύμα  στους  δύο  ηλεκτροκινητήρες  πρόωσης  στην  πρύμνη.

----------


## sea_serenade

Δεν το είχα ξαναδεί ποτέ αυτο το RoRoυδάκι.......Πολύ συμπαθητικό θα έλεγα. Δεν ανήκει στα γνωστά "τετράγωνα" RoRo, έχει κάποια - βασικά έστω - στοιχεία κομψότητας πάνω του.

----------


## .voyager

Ευχαριστούμε τους Esperos και Εllinis για τις σημαντικές πληροφορίες. 
Εllinis, ακολουθούν κι άλλες παλιές φώτος  :Wink:

----------


## a.molos

Το ΜΑΡΙΝΟ  Κ. ξεφορτώνει στην Πάτρα.

MARINO  K..jpg

----------


## .voyager

Με το Φαίδρα, δίπλα του, σωστά;

----------


## Apostolos

Πραγματικά όμορφο πλοίο... Αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση σε ένα αφιέρωμα του στον Εφοπλιστή ήταν η ηλεκτροπρόωση, με το control να ειναι νομίζω κάπου στο κατάστρωμα
Περισσότερα στο fakta

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μια και το θεμα εχει χρονια να βγει στην επιφανεια ,CANGURO GRIGIO απο το NAVI E ARMATORI

canguro_grigio_001.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eυχαριστούμε τον φίλο Βen Bruce γιά την πολύ σπάνια φωτό.

----------


## a.molos

MARINO  K.  as CARMICA V.jpgStrofades II  Strofades Perama.jpgΑπό τα ένδοξα  :Pride:  χρόνια της περιπλάνησης, δύο φωτογραφίες του πλοίου. Στη 2η ίσα που φαίνεται μέρος της πρύμης του ΣΤΡΟΦΑΔΕΣ, καθώς  στη φωτό φαίνεται κυρίως το ro/ro  ΣΤΡΟΦΑΔΕΣ ΙΙ e.x PARKHAVEN, το οποίο για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα ανήκε (ναυλωμένο) στη ΔΑΝΕ.

----------


## despo

Σπανιότατες φωτογραφίες απο τα (οπως σωστά λες) ένδοξα χρόνια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> MARINO  K.  as CARMICA V.jpgStrofades II  Strofades Perama.jpgΑπό τα ένδοξα  χρόνια της περιπλάνησης, δύο φωτογραφίες του πλοίου. Στη 2η ίσα που φαίνεται μέρος της πρύμης του ΣΤΡΟΦΑΔΕΣ, καθώς στη φωτό φαίνεται κυρίως το ro/ro ΣΤΡΟΦΑΔΕΣ ΙΙ e.x PARKHAVEN, το οποίο για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα ανήκε (ναυλωμένο) στη ΔΑΝΕ.


Πράγματι σπανιότατες φίλε.Γιά το PARKHAVEN νομίζω το αντίθετο.Ότι ανήκε στην ΔΑΝΕ κ το ναύλωνε έξω. Ιστορία κ αυτή τότε...

----------

